# Calling all fish owners!!



## emma.s (Dec 1, 2010)

hello!

the University of Lincoln's MSc in Clinical animal behaviour are looking for pet bird owners to take part in a short questionnaire about their birds.

if you would like to take part please email [email protected] and request a copy, we would really love to hear your thoughts

many thanks

Emma Smith


----------

